# Riding in Norcross - Atlanta, Georgia



## benja15 (Jun 22, 2002)

I am moving in July to Norcross, Georgia, outside of Atlanta. Is there any riding to be found in this or the Atlanta area?


----------



## jbonn (May 30, 2002)

*Norcross*

Riding around Norcross will be kind of tough. Lot's off trafic. Now 10-15 mins east of Norcross like Lilburn and Lawrenceville the riding is better. Do you have to live in Norcross?


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

http://www.sadlebred.com/gamaps.html


----------



## benja15 (Jun 22, 2002)

*Thanks*

Yeah, Norcross is where I will be living. I know what to expect now, thanks for the ride postings as well.


----------



## QuixoticNotions (Jun 14, 2007)

Lots of rides within reasonable drive... 

but Norcross itself, Ouch.

Ridden there. My own experience: Drivers don't like you much. Once got pulled over by a cop and told to move to the sidewalks, though he apologized and let me stay unimpeded once I quoted the law and asked for his name and badge number.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

The closest you will probably come are the group rides out of Cycleworks in Duluth. www.cycleworksinc.com. They have several rides per week. If you can get over to Roswell, there is also some good riding. From Norcross, you can take Spalding Drive into Sandy Springs for some riding on the weekends. I don't know about the rest of Norcross.


----------

